# TV-show from Helsinki Finland 2005



## Domremy (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.katsomo.fi/?treeId=33011006


----------



## firecoins (Feb 14, 2012)

Helsinki is one of my favorite names for a city.


----------



## FarNorth (Feb 15, 2012)

I couldn't understand a single word of this, I wish they'd put English subtitles.  But I really enjoyed watching this (even if there was a language barrier).


----------



## ponytail (Feb 17, 2012)

Cool, thanks for the link! I even happen to speak the language...


----------

